

[Firefox] Jägermonkey: it’s in ur browser - setconndevp
http://blog.mozilla.com/dmandelin/2010/09/08/presenting-jagermonkey/

======
acqq
I've tested

<http://nightly.mozilla.org/js-preview.html>

with my simple benchmark loop (two floating point additions per pass) and it's
really better:

300M passes of loop, time in seconds:

0.88 Firefox 4b6

2.26 Firefox 3.6.6

which is approximately 2.5 times faster.

Now that particular loop executes at the same speed as ActionScript 3 (in
Flash 10) with explicit typing. That's the big achievement for Mozilla.

~~~
Maciek416
Here's some more data from Mozilla's own testing setup:

<http://arewefastyet.com/?machine=5>

Where JM+TM stands for "Jagermonkey + Tracemonkey". It looks to be gaining on
V8 and Apple Nitro pretty fast, considering the timeline involved.

~~~
sp332
Gotta love the domain name + favicon :-)

~~~
unwantedLetters
Also like the big "No." mid page.

The team seems to be pretty focused on getting to be faster than
Chrome/Safari. Great idea to have a simple goal, and a simple answer to
whether they have achieved it or not.

------
trop
Can't get over how young the programmer team looks. Compared say, to Lars Bak
who is 45-ish and working on V8... Whatever happened to the grizzled JIT
writers?

~~~
bonzoesc
They probably work at Apple or Google. Firefox seems to coast on a lot of
recent graduates.

~~~
cookiecaper
Mozilla has really got to find a way to generate more profit. They live off of
Google and that support may not always be there.

------
endtime
Seriously, why does everyone always ignore that Opera has a faster JS engine
than Chrome? Google aren't the ones to beat!

~~~
ianbishop
Can you provide any evidence to support this?

The only metric I've ever seen Opera beat Chrome on was IE9's flying images
benchmark.

~~~
brunt
It's ahead in the Peacekeeper benchmark, but falls just short on the Sunspider
and JS tests.

[http://www.geek.com/articles/news/opera-10-6-tops-
performanc...](http://www.geek.com/articles/news/opera-10-6-tops-performance-
test-but-comes-up-short-with-javascript-2010075/)

~~~
mbrubeck
The Peacekeeper benchmark has some glaring flaws in the benchmark code:

<http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/bz/archives/020664.html>

(For example, "The benchmark starts with an array of 100,000 elements and
removes 20 elements for each call. After 5000 calls, the calls become no-ops,
and the benchmark then times those no-ops.")

------
herdrick
Those new versions aren't compatible with any of my installed plugins. (If I
can't get Tree Style Tab I'm just going to use Chrome.)

~~~
cookiecaper
You have to update your extension's manifest every time a new version of
Firefox is out. It is possible that your extension's maintainers haven't
included Firefox 4 in their list of whitelisted versions even though it may
work. Provided you are sufficiently technical and wouldn't mind dealing with
crashes, install Nightly Tester Tools (now renamed to something more
officially iirc, but searching for Nightly Tester Tools should get you there)
and try to disable the compatibility check and see if it works. Back up your
profile first so you can just copy it over again if something breaks
horrifically.

~~~
herdrick
OK, thanks, I might try that.

------
icode
My app runs 20% faster now. Thank you, Mozilla!

